
Tad - tosh
http://tadviewer.com/?m=1
======
FroshKiller
I was interested in trying out the Windows version, but my user experience was
miserable.

The installer launched Tad immediately after installation without asking. The
first thing Tad did was pop up an Open File dialog that stole focus from the
task I was working on.

When I tried opening a file, I got a useless error message: "Cannot read
property 'length' of null." I intuited that this was because of a problem with
the file, but without any guidance or suggestion, how am I to know?

So I looked for another file, maybe a smaller one with records that were
formatted consistently. That's when I discovered that Tad had automatically
registered itself to open CSV files without asking my preference.

I can pardon an unhelpful error message from a free program, but launching
automatically and registering as a file handler without the user's consent are
not things that happen by accident. You should put more thought into the
first-time user's experience and respect that your application is a guest on
their computer.

